
Mozilla unveils new user interface for Firefox for Tablets - girishmony
http://www.browsomatic.com/2011/08/mozilla-unveils-new-firefox-for-tablets.html
======
guelo
That's some serious blog spam. It adds absolutely nothing to the original and
doesn't even have the decency to provide a link
[http://ianbarlow.wordpress.com/2011/08/30/firefox-for-
tablet...](http://ianbarlow.wordpress.com/2011/08/30/firefox-for-tablets/)

~~~
girishmony
Sorry its unintentional. I am not a spammer. I just missed it. Now I have
added it. Please check it. Thanks for the notification.

~~~
y0ghur7_xxx
Why should I read this on your blog instead of the original source?

------
Hyena
The blog spam charge makes me wonder about blog formats. On Google+, I
basically run a share plog most of the time. One or two lines of comment,
usually why I think it is worthy of a read or a quick summary of main points.

What exactly qualifies as blog spam?

